
Inside memory management - julian37
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-memory/
======
dkersten
I happened to read this exact article a few days ago because I wanted a few
libc-like functions to use from assembly, without having to link to the entire
libc (since I was only interested in a small number of functions and didn't
want to bloat the executable).

Ultimately, though, I used the TLSF[1] allocator and just implemented its
dependencies (memset, memcpy, sbrk and mmap).

[1] <http://rtportal.upv.es/rtmalloc/>

